# Question about the size of anatolian shepherds



## Robbin

I've read the wiki and general Anatolian pages that state some basic ranges for size.  My pup is 5.5 months old and is 88lbs.  No fat, tall and lean.  His mom and dad where gorgeous dogs, but both were 110 to 115.
I think my pup is going to blow by the 110 mark before he's 9 months.   Can anybody tell me about how much their puppes weighed at 6 months and what their adult weight is?
Toli is white with a grey scalp and a black mask.  He is one awesome pup.  I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how...


----------



## Baymule

Welcome to the forum! You have to make 10 posts before you can post a picture--it's to help keep spammers out. it's not hard to make 10 posts, just go look at some baby goats, sheep, pigs.............. say awe...so cute! And you will have your 10 posts in no time!


----------



## Southern by choice

Height and weight varies from dog to dog.  At approximately 10-11 months your boy will slow down substantially, from that point he will slowly mature into his adult size... usually by 3 years they are fully physically mature weightwise. Heightwise, their maximum height is generally achieved by 1 year.

Congrats on your new LGD! Is this  your first LGD? what kind of livestock does he guard?

*Our 2 male pyrs* at 8 months were 95 and 100 lbs
They are now 18 months and are 125 and 130.... at maturity they will be approx 135-140 and 150-160 they stand 32 " and 31" tall
*Anatolian Female *was 60 lbs at 19weeks at 15 months she was 120 lbs 31" tall (very tall for a female) She will mature at approximately 130-135 lbs 
*Pyr  Female* 50 lbs at 16 weeks,  at 14 months she was 95lbs and she is on the short side of 27 " tall.

All our LGD's do their jobs well but the little pyr girl is definitely the fiercest!    A super lovebug outside of her field!



> Welcome to the forum! You have to make 10 posts before you can post a picture--it's to help keep spammers out. it's not hard to make 10 posts, just go look at some baby goats, sheep, pigs.............. say awe...so cute! And you will have your 10 posts in no time!


That has changed a bit because of all the public announcements regarding the security protocol.... there is no set number any longer from what I understand... but it is to ensure you are a real user. 

and yes....


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Congratulations and !  

We all love pictures by the way.  Hint, Hint.


----------



## Robbin

Well it looks like doubling of weight at about 5 months.  Which is what I was afraid of.  if he doubles 88, he's going to be a Monster.  I can't see how he can be so big with his parents 110 to 120.  Of course he grandfather could have been 190 and I wouldn't know it.   I love him to death, so I don't think it matters,  I'm going to need a bigger car. 
He's a big sweetheart.  I mad the mistake of letting him chase the cats when he was little.  The cats loved it and would tease him into chasing them.  When they wanted to quit, they just stopped.  4 months later he's as fast as a deer, weighs almost a hundred pounds, they don't want to play anymore. He barks at them at point blank range to get them to run.   If they stop too soon, he'll step on them.  I've almost got him broken of chasing them, but he sure loves it and they HATE it.  I'd hate it too if he stepped on me.

My only herd is turkeys.  I didn't intend to get a LGD before I got my goats and cows.  But I started bee keeping and haven't repaired the fences on the farm we bought.  We wanted an Anatolian and I was driving and saw a sign that said Anatolian sheppards.  So I pulled in to see what an adult looked like in real life.  Georgous dogs.  The owner came out and said "Don't you want to see the puppies.."  I had to look to be polite.
I was DOOMED....


Here he is at 5 months.   he's very white except for his head, the red is from the red clay house foundation.


Well I tried to post a picture again, it wouldn't let me....


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, it will be nice when you are able to post a pic! 

I doubt he will get that large. Anatolians are* tall lean* dogs. 
Be careful he isn't getting to heavy or growing too fast as that can cause long term problems.

Also make sure he has had several rounds of a dewormer.

What region are you in?


----------



## Robbin

He is tall and lean.  His mom was noticeably taller than his dad,  Dad was noticeably  heaver than the mom.  Toli is very tall, like his mom, but built like his dad, large head and chest.   Hes 90lbs and turns  6 months on the 13th.  Ive feed him large breed puppy with the correct rates of Calcium and Phosphorus to help control hip dysplasia.    I read that stairs can be an environmental factor in hip dysplasia, but I cant fix that.   When I brought him home, we expected him to top out at about 120.  I think hell be 120 at 9 months.  Hes going to be bigger than we expected.   Glad Ive got 80 acres for him to play on.

I'm in the Panhandle of Florida, about 3 miles from the Alabama line. 

You can see why I was doomed when she showed me the puppies...


----------



## Robbin

It let me put a picture in that time!  Here is Toli at about 75-80lbs, at almost 5 months. he's very white except for his head, the red is from the red clay house foundation.


----------



## Southern by choice

He is absolutely darlin' !!!!!  

We love our Toli too! 
This is Callie I think at 8 months?  Old pic but still our love! I co-own her with Straw Hat Kikos ( we share land and livestock...farm partners)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011&p=121  post 1201


----------



## Robbin

Georgous dog!  We wanted a fawn color, but the big pinto was so playful and friendly, he stole our hearts, and what a face....  We named him Toli for obvious reasons.
Does Callie sleep in a crate or in the field?  Toli tolerated a crate for a few months, but he can't guard from there and simply refused to go back in.  I forced him for a while, but finally gave up.  So he sleeps where he can see our back porch, and still see down the road and into the main field and down the other road leading to the gate.
In the heat of the day he hides under the porch.  At night he is ON DUTY...


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You. Callie is a remarkable girl.
Pinto's are popping up more and more. I love it!!!!!!!!  
Callie and all her litter mates were serious at 9wks.... and no playfulness... serious watchers and get to the goats mentality. She is playful with us but she took to "D" my one pyrenees male... love at first sight and they are inseparable..... D LOVES Callie and she him! It is almost too strange! 

Our dogs are introduced to a crate but they are not "crated" if that makes sense.
They are raised outside from birth... our pups were born in, around or under a barn in with goats from the beginning.
We do house train all of our LGD's and give couch time lovey time, basic obedience etc... but they are guardians and LOVE their goats. So even though they love to come in, cuddle,get treats etc they will head to the door and stand up hitting the door jamb to say... OK-done here... want to get back to my field! 

*I am glad you are enjoying your Toli. They are truly wonderful dogs!* So laid back and easy going... yet they can "turn it on" when they need too.

Nothing can compare to the LGD breeds! They are awesome!

Callie's brother (from an earlier litter) was an all white toli.... absolutely amazing dog! He would have made a great breeding male!
One of Callie's litter mate was an all white male...... at 9 weeks old he was the absolute best LGD pup I had EVER SEEN! I so wanted to take him home. But having 2 male pyrs... that wasn't gonna work. :/  The males in Callies line are highly male/male aggressive. Bad enough with 2 male pyrs... but we have teams so we don't have much of an issue.

*Bcnewe* just got a toli too... she has an awesome girl.

Glad to see the toli's getting a little  good "publicity".... for so long there has been so much untrue bad crap about them.. weird!

I am looking forward to seeing how he grows! He will be a looker for sure!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Can see why you 'were doomed' - he's beautiful!  My LGD is a Pyr/Anatolian mix, and he's solid white.  When you have a flock, they do make life easier.  LGDs are the best!


----------

